

Rails Rumble 2012 - Winners Announced - clowder
http://railsrumble.com/entries/winners
The winners of 2012 Rails Rumble have been announced, so go check them out!
======
aculver
Awesome. There was a little bit of discussion here about the winner
(<http://findthin.gs/>) a few days ago at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4659320> .

I have to say that I was really surprised with the prizes described at
<http://blog.railsrumble.com/2012/10/13/prizes-prizes-prizes/> . It seems
modest given the sheer scale of the event (500 teams) and the size of some of
the sponsors. Our local start-up weekend awarded $20,000 in cash between the
top three winners, in addition to a lot of free services, and the competition
wouldn't be nearly as stiff.

~~~
petercooper
_It seems modest given the sheer scale of the event (500 teams) and the size
of some of the sponsors._

I think a couple of things come into play. It was far from guaranteed that 500
teams would actually sign up. The Rails Rumble didn't take place in 2011 and
was fresh back this year. Also, I'd make a guess that having _more_ sponsors
reduces their interest in putting up more than they have to. If it were just a
few, they'd get more out of it so might put up more goodies. Collectively,
though, I think the prizes are pretty good.

(Disclaimer: I'm partly involved with the Rumble but am not involved with
sponsorships at all and know no details.)

------
vijayr
Wow, just amazing how much some people can do in such a short time. The
winner's design is awesome <http://findseri.es/tv_series/search>

~~~
stickyku
I was very impressed by that background animation for the first 10 seconds and
then I got really dizzy. I think they should stop the animation a few sec
after.

~~~
sandropadin
I really like the animation too. But I'm wondering why they chose to make a
collage of movie posters if the search is for tv shows. Awesome nonetheless.

~~~
suttol
Check at the top on the front page or any of the show pages - there is an
option to toggle to search movies as well.

------
nodesocket
DeployButton (<http://deploybutton.com>) and Revision.io
(<http://revision.io>) were my favorite.

~~~
railsjedi
Awesome, thanks a ton! Fixing up deploybutton now, hope to have some of the
bugs worked out soon.

------
cpg
RR is always enjoyable.

UI issue: I found the descriptions hard to read. Too many things thrown at me,
and the thing I want to see, the description, is in a small font and low
contrast color.

~~~
mnicole
My teammate and I agreed that the site needs some work and thought it would
have been fun to Rails Rumble a new Rails Rumble.

~~~
sj26
Agreed, although apparently this has been tried a few times without success.
Do it next year!

------
atonse
We built <http://planswiftly.com> as our RR 12 submission.

After seeing the amazing entries that did win, we are humbled and inspired to
try harder next time around. (And next time, we will absolutely hunt down a
great designer)

~~~
nanijoe
Your design is veeeeery attractive. In fact, it was the one that stood out the
most to me when I first looked through the entries. I'd love to "borrow" your
mediocre designer

------
clowder
Congratulations to everyone involved. Also, many thanks to the organisers &
judges, it was a blast!

------
danso
One of the most interesting things to me about this is the listing of
gems/plugins and APIs used for each entry. If it's all in a structured form,
it'd be interesting to see a table/list of the most used.

In terms of API, just browsing through, I saw that the Solo winner
(<http://medpass.es>) used a government drug pill identification API I'd never
heard of before:

<http://pillbox.nlm.nih.gov/index.html>

~~~
gurgeous
From what I can tell, here are the most popular gems for the ten winners:

    
    
      haml (8)
      devise (6)
      coffee (5)
      sass (5)
      pry (5)
      sidekiq (4)
      mysql (4)
      honeybadger (4)
      simple_form (3)
      pusher (3)
      bootstrap (3)
    

It's pretty clear that haml/coffee/sass are just flat out winning, despite all
the handwringing.

~~~
sj26
We used Slim for findthin.gs—it's faster, has much better whitespace control,
and, imho, better achieves Haml's reduce noise, increase beauty aims. But
there's no contest about Sass and CoffeeScript being amazing.

